# Any special holiday meals today?



## Rodnboro (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm doing the ole standard. Grilled ribs, hamburgers, and hot dogs. I used a rub that I found on here. I'm also making a Dragon Blood Sangria with strawberries, blueberries, and pineapple.


----------



## Julie (Jul 4, 2015)

Lol, we will probably be eating out somewhere since we are out of town


----------



## quiltertoo (Jul 4, 2015)

I am having a fish fry. A friend caught a 56 lb. catfish and shared with my daughter. She brought it to me so I am frying fish today and everyone else is bringing a dish. I made a large blueberry cobbler from berries I picked from my patch. I am now over 5 gallons from 6 bushes. It's a really good year for the berries.

Mary Lou


----------



## CheerfulHeart (Jul 4, 2015)

Serving grilled brats (bratwurst) and onions on grain rolls, with 3-bean salad and iced tea. Also might enjoy a glass of Dragon Blood with a garnish of frozen whole strawberries.


----------



## JohnT (Jul 6, 2015)

Letsee... 


Thursday, made pan fried chicken with mashed potatoes and gravey. 
Friday, I made ribs, sausage, and London broil, 
Sunday, I made a simple meat sauce. 

I will post pictures on the "what's for dinner" thread.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 6, 2015)

We did an easy quick dinner. Grilled up 2 different kinds of Brats. One was Cheddar and Bacon Brat the other was a Costco Brat with chicken, artichoke, garlic and mozzarella that was delicious. Also prepared a new (recipe) potato salad that was basically a warm potato salad that was cooked on the grill (tented in aluminum foil). New potatoes, cubed onion, thyme, french tarragon. The dressing was dijon mustard, EVOO, red wine vinegar.


----------



## A2 (Jul 6, 2015)

The only thing I do on the fourth is Hamburgers and Hotdogs. This year I did Bacon Wrapped Hot Dogs and I have found my new love in life, so from now on that will be it.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 6, 2015)

Austin said:


> The only thing I do on the fourth is Hamburgers and Hotdogs. This year I did Bacon Wrapped Hot Dogs and I have found my new love in life, so from now on that will be it.



That is funny! When I was growing up, a bacon-wrapped dog was called a "Texas Tommy." I always assumed this was, as the name suggested, a Texas thing (and therefore you would have known about it). Turns out that this was a phenomenon specific to the Philadelphia area in the post-WWII period: http://www.seriouseats.com/2009/10/hot-dog-of-the-week-texas-tommy-philadelphia-philly-pa.html


----------



## A2 (Jul 6, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> That is funny! When I was growing up, a bacon-wrapped dog was called a "Texas Tommy." I always assumed this was, as the name suggested, a Texas thing (and therefore you would have known about it). Turns out that this was a phenomenon specific to the Philadelphia area in the post-WWII period: http://www.seriouseats.com/2009/10/hot-dog-of-the-week-texas-tommy-philadelphia-philly-pa.html



Wow! 

I'd never had one, then I saw a chart on the world's hotdogs and how they eat them. I don't remember where it was, but they wrap them in bacon and put them in a roll. My thought was "Perfect food right there.". 

Thanks for the link. I love food history. I focus in American Fare. I think as far as international cuisines go we are underrated.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 6, 2015)

I saw an episode of Triple "D" awhile back and they wrapped bacon around a hot dog and then deep fried it!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 6, 2015)

One of the best hot dogs I've ever had. Didn't make these for the 4th, but since we're talking hot dogs and bacon...

http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/the-cowboy-hot-dog


----------

